# Albino Cory has A bloody eye! HELP!



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

So I decided to Un-divide My 10 gallon tank my betta didint seem to mind the albinos,but about 1 hour later i see one of my albinos with VERY red ridges around his eye ball. Can I do anything for him? Can this kill him? 

Please answer My poor little albino i feel so sorry for him.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

gn3ranger said:


> So I decided to Un-divide My 10 gallon tank my betta didint seem to mind the albinos,but about 1 hour later i see one of my albinos with VERY red ridges around his eye ball. Can I do anything for him? Can this kill him?
> 
> Please answer My poor little albino i feel so sorry for him.


10 gallons divided (5 gal), is too small for the albino cory's which grow larger than many of the other corydora's and thus need 20 gal minimum.(also appreciate cooler water than the Betta enjoy's)
Is possible the Betta attacked the cory and is why betta's are not considered community fish .(With possible exception of large aquariums.)
Regular water changes , perhaps twice weekly will be best medicine along with separating the fish.
Fish can survive with the loss of an eye for they feed primarly by smell,but I would not subject a fish I cared about to small enviornment ,with known aggressive fish such as a Betta.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

The betta might have seen the cories as an invading enemy. Whilst you had them separated The betta viewed his part of the tank as his property and now some meddlesome other fish are there with him (probably even going near HIS cave or favorite sleeping plant), he wont like that at all and will try to drive the corries away from his chilling spots. The best way to avoid this, is to introduce the betta last in the community.


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

I've done the Introducing and he was the last one in always, but he always attacks them now. He never did before But now he goes nuts when he sees them.

@1077 I know I never intended On ever having any other fish except my betta But my friend was gonna flush his cory's after his 20 gallon tank shattered So i took in the surviving cory's. (they have been doing fine for the past Months I've had them) I keep the tempt at 76 degrees.

Oh I'm so mad and sad now, When I was dividing the tank again and my Betta went for a last ditch effort to attack something and got his other eye! I don't even know if he can see anymore now. The Good thing is that he still goes up for air and is eating. Feel so sorry for him though .


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

Probably it will heal, i have heard stories of fish even growing back whole missing eyes. Dunno if its true.

Are you sure he didnt have a cave or something and the corries got there?

OFC he simply could have stressed by the amount of space been lessened. How many corries are we talking about?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Pilot00 said:


> Probably it will heal, i have heard stories of fish even growing back whole missing eyes. Dunno if its true.
> 
> Are you sure he didnt have a cave or something and the corries got there?
> 
> OFC he simply could have stressed by the amount of space been lessened. How many corries are we talking about?


Sadly,, fish cannot grow back eyes.:-(


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

1077 said:


> Sadly,, fish cannot grow back eyes.:-(


Well, i have heard of it i havent confirmed it, though it would make sense not to.


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

I originally had 2 emerald 2 albino and 1 julii or leapod I cannot tell the iddferent with those spotted guys. The spotted one died, But i was expecting him not to survive already since he was the only Inactive cory of the 5 that survived. 

So 2 emerald cories 2 albino. One of the emeralds are huge and i can easily say hes equal if not greater than the size of my betta. Either way I'm going to up the water changes to 2x a week to give the old fella a better chance of healing.

As for the cave thing He has a Brown pot he uses for a cave but I added that after he started attacking them to give the cories a hiding spot.


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

Good news one of his eyes is looking WAY better than earlier I think he can actually see from it. Sadly i think his other eye is a lost cause.....It looks like he got punched and his eye got bloodshot. 

Thanks for the responses i feel devastated that happened to him I was crying when I saw him


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

Dont think it a lost cause. Keep up the changes and you might want to throw in once only, an antibacterial medication just to make sure.

I had a silver dollar with a blood shot eye (probably the parrot fish slammed it head on) and after a while it healed. Keep up the water changes and monitor.


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

My dechlorinater Says It helps fish Heal faster So I think the water changes will help out alot. Its called Jungle Quick start or something like that Can't remember. 

I moved the sponge filter to the cories side to give their side a bit better filtration. Time to feed them their shrimp pellets!

This is what I use to treat the water.

http://www.junglelabs.com/Products/...-Right-Complete-Water-Conditioner-Liquid.aspx


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

Sweet 1 eye is completely healed! can't even tell he ever even had it injured. one more eye to go and I hope it heals well. :-D yayyyyyyyy. Water changes FTW.


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

Final Update! 

The Albino's eyes are Completely healed Unfortunately my fear became a reality His left eye has Healed very well, But Phillip actually took out the albinos pupil So his left eye Is Completely white.


----------

